# My first electronic watch - Zenith XL-Tronic



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

It's probably not too surprising coming from an engineer, but one of my primary considerations in choosing a watch is that it is interesting inside as well as out. That certainly doesn't preclude any specific technology; indeed I'd argue that my King Seiko with its twin quartz movement is as interesting as any of my mechanicals. What it did do, was make the absence of a tuning fork watch in my collection something of a hole in need of filling.

I'd been keeping an eye out for the obvious Bulova or Omega for a while now, but not pulled the trigger. I do have a bit of a thing for Zenith too, as some may have noticed (IMO they are massively undervalued in the vintage market, which suits me just fine)... so when this one came up, looking rather unloved but apparently working perfectly, it was inevitably coming my way.










It arrived yesterday. It's pretty filthy, so it's immediately (as soon as I'd confirmed it ran and had a listen - not even resized the bracelet to try it on yet!) coming apart for a clean. It'll never be immaculate unless a bezel replacement is possible and available, which I very much doubt, but I figure getting rid of the thick layer of grime won't hurt. There's also the fact that I'd probably catch something from it otherwise...


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Cleaner...










...and looking nice inside


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Bit of gentle scratch improvement on the case and clasp, and back together!


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Aaaaand on the wrist!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Excellent watch and an excellent refurbishment well done! I love it! 
Cheers Martin


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

martinzx said:


> Excellent watch and an excellent refurbishment well done! I love it!
> Cheers Martin


 Thanks Martin! Not sure I'd call it anything as grand as a 'refurbishment' but it came up nicely, all the same!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

ziggy1024 said:


> Thanks Martin! Not sure I'd call it anything as grand as a 'refurbishment' but it came up nicely, all the same!


 A wash and brush up then :laugh:

I nearly bought one recently...


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

martinzx said:


> A wash and brush up then :laugh:
> 
> I nearly bought one recently...


 That's about right! Do it. Based on a sample of one, they're nice things! I was looking for a Defy really, but you can't have too many...


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Thats really smart. Doesn't matter what is on the inside, its a cracker. What is inside makes it even more interesting


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Ticking Humming along at a consistent +4.5 sec/day - whether on the wrist or in the box. That's fine by me, but is it in-line with what would normally be expected?

Also, how fragile are these old things in-use? Not sure whether I need to be treating it with kid gloves or not!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

its looks to have come up mint! What did you brush it with? clasp must have been good to start with I assume? Yes the Electronics are are a bit special, it was a Roamer Mustang Electronic from the very early 70's that brought me back into the fold in 2013, though sadly it was beyond repair. I replaced it with an Omega cone which was as good as nos in the case and dial, with no relapping and unmarked, daftly I sold it for an underwhelming Omega smp pre bond quartz which was a disappointment in terms of feel and quality. Lovely to see Zenith have done a nice electronic with full tuning fork rather than just balance wheel like my roamer.

[IMG alt="Image result for roamer mustang electronic" data-ratio="107.48"]https://images.auctionet.com/uploads/medium_item_306731_f1d37f8e59.JPG[/IMG]

wish i could find another of these roamers at a good price in good running condition, they all seem to have failed, they were mainly German market in the very late 60's so a very early electronic. I think?

I loved the date font alone and the dial is unique not to mention the Mustang branding which is well cool


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

ziggy1024 said:


> Ticking Humming along at a consistent +4.5 sec/day - whether on the wrist or in the box. That's fine by me, but is it in-line with what would normally be expected?
> 
> Also, how fragile are these old things in-use? Not sure whether I need to be treating it with kid gloves or not!


 From memory about 2secnds a day, a minute a month. They are quite robust, but be careful changing the battery. Don't let Timpson's do it


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

martinzx said:


> From memory about 2secnds a day, a minute a month. They are quite robust, but be careful changing the battery. Don't let Timpson's do it


 Thanks! Will take a look at tweaking it then...

I was aware of the vulnerability when poking around inside but have no fear, it'll be going nowhere near Timpson's!


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Nigelp said:


> its looks to have come up mint! What did you brush it with? clasp must have been good to start with I assume? Yes the Electronics are are a bit special, it was a Roamer Mustang Electronic from the very early 70's that brought me back into the fold in 2013, though sadly it was beyond repair. I replaced it with an Omega cone which was as good as nos in the case and dial, with no relapping and unmarked, daftly I sold it for an underwhelming Omega smp pre bond quartz which was a disappointment in terms of feel and quality. Lovely to see Zenith have done a nice electronic with full tuning fork rather than just balance wheel like my roamer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That Mustang's cool. I just used the usual scotchbrite / masking tape / fibreglass brush. It's often pretty easy to make a big improvement without a massive amount of effort, as long as you take care not to go too far and wreck the shape of the case...

Clasps are the easiest bit! Nice flat surface and usually lots of really shallow scuffs, not that this one was particularly bad. 'before' pic is in the first post of the thread...


----------



## webwatchmaker (Oct 28, 2012)

Nigelp said:


> its looks to have come up mint! What did you brush it with? clasp must have been good to start with I assume? Yes the Electronics are are a bit special, it was a Roamer Mustang Electronic from the very early 70's that brought me back into the fold in 2013, though sadly it was beyond repair. I replaced it with an Omega cone which was as good as nos in the case and dial, with no relapping and unmarked, daftly I sold it for an underwhelming Omega smp pre bond quartz which was a disappointment in terms of feel and quality. Lovely to see Zenith have done a nice electronic with full tuning fork rather than just balance wheel like my roamer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a couple of working ESA movements for these but no cases left !

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

@ziggy1024lovely work - the dial colour and texture work very well for me, colour wise reminds me of a Rado dial I particularly like.


----------



## Watch_Me (Nov 9, 2009)

Great watch, I won the sister! Though the battery is empty quite fast, isnt it?


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Watch_Me said:


> Great watch, I won the sister! Though the battery is empty quite fast, isnt it?


 Shouldn't be - how fast is 'fast'? I changed mine for a decent one, mainly through fear of leakage but it'll hopefully last longer too...

Bang on +2 a day for the last couple of months now.

(rate, not battery usage!)


----------



## Watch_Me (Nov 9, 2009)

ziggy1024 said:


> Shouldn't be - how fast is 'fast'? I changed mine for a decent one, mainly through fear of leakage but it'll hopefully last longer too...
> 
> Bang on +2 a day for the last couple of months now.
> 
> (rate, not battery usage!)


 Ok! Well, mine was used when I bought it...truly a bad measure.....I keep the fingers cross. Your timekeeping is phenomenal!

Cheers


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Watch_Me said:


> Ok! Well, mine was used when I bought it...truly a bad measure.....I keep the fingers cross. Your timekeeping is phenomenal!
> 
> Cheers


 I'd call it average - I've got a Seiko that's also from the 70s, which does rather better...










 :biggrin:


----------

